

 1946 Education Film Predicts How Our Democracy Turns Despotic - user9756
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmxUE8Qmc0A

======
user9756
I know this is a little off-topic, but I posted it given the recent
discussions on HN (NSA, etc.)

